
Namecheap will discontinue several Uniregistry and XYZ domain extensions - ffernand
https://onlinedomain.com/2017/08/16/domain-name-news/namecheap-will-discontinue-several-uniregistry-xyz-domain-extensions/
======
ffernand
For the average user who doesn't understand that there are different
corporations governing different TLDs, this is all rather frightening and
trust beyond the com/org/net tlds will likely continue to erode. I would have
expected ICANN to have thought this through more carefully.

